# Heresy Online's RPG Motivational Pics Thread



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a thread for Motivational Pics based on RPG Games, please note there are other threads on Heresy for general Motivational Pics, and any that are placed here that are not RPG related will be removed.

First things first, if you have no idea how to make one, please look here. Motivational Generator 

Second, please also remember that regardless of theme, no porn or overly violent pics will be tolerated, earning an infraction and a warning. 

So there you go, looking forward to seeing some funny and 'true' RPG themed pics.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll Kick us off. 




































































































Thtas just from the ones I have saved, will start raiding for more from tonight.


----------

